# My diy painting with a turbine system



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

So I needed to respray my rear valance and spoiler and wanted to do a better job as last time i used 1k aerosol and the gloss had completely dropped off.

I used upol #5 aerosol filler primer, base coat mixed in aerosol and used a 2k clear and sprayed with a budget hvlp turbine sprayer.

Now I know 2k is dangerous stuff, ideally should be used with airfed mask but I sprayed 2 small bits outside, nowhere near anybody and used a gerson 2k mask. Of actual 2k spraying, probably 3 minutes total.

Sorry about all the pics, but i wanted to show each stage as best i could.

So first I sanded down the old paintjob with 180 and 240





Then sanded upto 400 and used the upol filler primer, its actually a really nice smooth finishing primer and it seems like a nice primer with ability to fill some deeper scratches





Wetsanded the primer with 800 then 3 or 4 colour coats, one 400ml can of mixed colour was just about enough to cover both parts





So I mixed up the clear 2:1 with 10% thinners (i read this is the most common ratio?). The hvlp sprayer was not ideal as I had to spray pretty thick coats and as the sprayer is very basic it had a 1.5mm needle, the finish as you can see was VERY orange peely! But had nice gloss





closeup showing the peel







So left it to dry 4 or 5 days and it dried nice and solid. Then started wetsanding with 1500-2000





This next pic i did for fun, I wanted to see the filling ability of a glaze and fusso coat, above the tape line is meguiars stage 2 polish and below is fusso. The megs stage 2 polish I believe is not abrasive, but it did add some shine.



Then corrected with menz spot compounding pad and fg400 and finished with carpro reload on a polishing pad. Couple 50/50s





And finished shots











Now Im no professional at all but just wanted to show a decent home job is possible for cheap on little bits and bobs. The sprayer is a mac allister B&Q had on offer for £20 and the paints were another 40ish.


----------



## Smuggler (Dec 9, 2006)

Beautiful job mate, can't believe it was from a £20 turbine though, wow. I'm planning to get one myself but an earlex 5500 but haven't been too sure on whether it would be up to the job, this has just given me confidence in it though. Nice one.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

By turbine so you mean an electric sprayer?


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Smuggler said:


> Beautiful job mate, can't believe it was from a £20 turbine though, wow. I'm planning to get one myself but an earlex 5500 but haven't been too sure on whether it would be up to the job, this has just given me confidence in it though. Nice one.


That one I think actually actually a pretty good one, ive heard alot of good stuff about it.

Sorry yes, maybe I used the wrong terminology, yes an electric sprayer THIS one exactly. The one review there says its terrible, but its really not bad at painting your walls and stuff, just have to get the paint viscousity right.


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

any pics of the golf mate? looks good job


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Great work, looks really good bud 

Where do you get the paints from ?


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

andyrst said:


> any pics of the golf mate? looks good job


Sure, here you go:



As you can see the front anni valance needs re painting aswell, I also smoothed and painted the rubstrip, that was so much dam sanding!


The paint I got from a shop down my road, they match the colour pretty dam well.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Very good job mate with the tools you had well done ! 
If you have enough material you can polish it up real nice !


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

Are they real Lm's? looks tidy mate. what engine in it?


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Very good result. I would be very pleased if my bumper came out like that. Which 2k clear coat did you use? I have a small Aldi compressor that I will be using when I get round to doing mine. 

Dolphin Glaze is a very good filler for very tiny scratches - it's very runny but sands well so saves putting loads of heavy filler in then sanding large amounts off.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Very good effort mate turned out really good with the conditions you had and will last much longer with the 2k clear on top.only time I would only use 1k rattle cans if it's on the inside of a wing or some where not seen.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

andyrst said:


> Are they real Lm's? looks tidy mate. what engine in it?


Nah they are reps i picked up for a £100 which were a horrible green and badly corroded dishes, you can read my thread here where i refurbed them. Ive also got given a set of genuine Rial Daytona Race split wheels which i cant decide if i should sell or keep after refurb, brand new they are around £1800:doublesho



Tintin said:


> Very good result. I would be very pleased if my bumper came out like that. Which 2k clear coat did you use? I have a small Aldi compressor that I will be using when I get round to doing mine.
> 
> Dolphin Glaze is a very good filler for very tiny scratches - it's very runny but sands well so saves putting loads of heavy filler in then sanding large amounts off.


I used a brand called Kapci, this was also from the local paint shop down my road, im not sure if its a good brand or not, but looks decent to me. I did actually use the halfords knifing putty as couldnt find proper dolphin glaze, but still like to use filler primer to fill any bits i might have missed.



toddy23 said:


> Very good effort mate turned out really good with the conditions you had and will last much longer with the 2k clear on top.only time I would only use 1k rattle cans if it's on the inside of a wing or some where not seen.


Thanks toddy, yea I hope so too that it lasts a long time as ive sprayed bits many times with 1k but it just doesnt last. But i wont be using much 2k at all because of how dangerous it seems to be. I think I should be ok only doing small bits.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Me and my mate were talking other day(he was my apprentice) back in the day and we where talking about peoples health and one minute your here the next your not and he said ere did you know big Keith?i said no. he must have started when you left(old place of work)
Well his just turned62 been spraying all his life with no mask what so ever,drinks,smokes etc and his still in the trade painting,but like every ones said air fed is the right way to go to be 100% sure


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

toddy23 said:


> Me and my mate were talking other day(he was my apprentice) back in the day and we where talking about peoples health and one minute your here the next your not and he said ere did you know big Keith?i said no. he must have started when you left(old place of work)
> Well his just turned62 been spraying all his life with no mask what so ever,drinks,smokes etc and his still in the trade painting,but like every ones said air fed is the right way to go to be 100% sure


Hah, its weird isnt It, I know someone whos been spraying for 20 years plus and he sprays in his body shop, no mask, nothing same as big keith! He also smokes like a chimney (even while painting:doublesho) and he seems fine!
My grandad actually whos smoked for 80 years!:doublesho, and hes fit as a fiddle, all he has is a walking stick, eye sight is perfect too!

But with spraying id rather not take any risks, better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## SLK Polisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Great work. 
Tidy motor too. :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------

